# Jetty Park....again



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Went out there about 7:30 this morning, no real luck on shrimp/squid till about 11ish. Threw on a pink metallic flake stinger tail grub and had a blast with a school of good sized jacks. Somewhere out there there's a jack with my jighead and grub in his mouth.... I was jiggin it by the pylons and pulled up a decent sized sheepshead  ....didn't know that they'd hit a grub. A guy saw and came running over with his bucket of fiddler crabs and pulled about 7 off the pylon. Ended the day with a nice spanish mackeral....yum....oh yeah, a bird too if that counts....they just cant seem to stay away from rapalas.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Have the same problem with the birds. I guess if the birds are fooled....

We had a slack tide today, almost nothing until a little after 6:00pm! Shrimp was rotting off the hooks(he,he).

Unfortunately...no jacks today.  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

